# is this a brandtii



## koleohn (Dec 28, 2006)

it was labled a s. brandtii at my fish shop...........he has gotten his fins nipped by my redbellys , i didnt think it would be that bad, but them red bellys got whooped....but i have jus moved him into his own tank


----------



## hromero0227 (Nov 1, 2005)

looks like a pacu


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

looks like denticulata, is there white at the edge of his anal fin? i just picked up one of these that was labeled as brandtii. but i would say its a pygopristis denticulata.


----------



## koleohn (Dec 28, 2006)

heres better picx....and also how long before his fins heal? im using melafix and aquarium salt......sorry for jumping off topic


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Not a branti, look at the fin and colors on it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

P. denticulata


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^ what he said.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Good ole P dent.


----------

